# Circuit City closing 155 stores



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The beginning of the end?
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081103...re_closings;_ylt=AtjBGS9dFymClKT1BgtH_M.s0NUE


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, they were pretty close to the end already. I think they are hoping this is a new beginning for them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Not a good sign at all...here is the actual list of stores closing as of today...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

So they're doing it... certainly we were warned this was a possibility. I'll bet my local CC won't make it past the holidays.

Edit:

I found this list as well if you don't have Adobe Reader: http://consumerist.com/5074854/complete-list-of-closing-circuit-city-stores

Surprisingly, neither Orange, CA nor San Bernardino, CA are on the list. The Orange CA store is easily the worst CC store I've visited, and one of the worst electronics stores of any kind I've ever been in. They're closing the brand-new store in Fontana, CA but keeping the outdated store in San Bernardino, which is about five miles away.

There must be some data they're using to decide these closures but it's obviously not customer impressions.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The CC store closing topic is also discussed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143020&highlight=Circuit+City


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nick said:


> Hasn't this CC store closing topic been discussed elsewhere on this board very recently?


This thread mentions the possibility of closing 150 stores -
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143020&highlight=circuit+city


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

What makes me curious is that they're in the middle of construction on a new Circuit City here in Parsippany, NJ .... but they've listed the Livingston, NJ store (maybe 5 miles away?) as closing.

Is Parsippany replacing Livingston, or are they not going to open the Parsippany store?

It would be a shame.... the new CC is going in where a CompUSA used to be. Wonder if that storefront is just cursed!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

When I read this thread this morning, I took it as a new chapter in the unfortunate saga. I've closed the old thread to avoid confusion.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nick said:


> Same topic, Cholly.


As you can see, Stuart has taken the action of closing the other thread with a redirect to this one.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Lots of stores in California going away. 

I'm kind of glad to see my local Circuit City's are staying (San Antonio). I like having an alternative to Best Buy. Of course I would love to see a Fry's open here. I can always hope.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the list.

CC has been here in my town (Brunswick, Ga) for little over a year and is the only major electronics store in this community of about 75,000. Although I seldom shop there, I'm happy to see it is not on the closing list, just in case I have a connectivity emergency and need to buy an overpriced Monster cable at the last minute. 

Speaking of connectivity, I've had very good luck browsing the clearance rack at the local RS for bargain-price cables. The store is a repository for RS clearance inventory within its region.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Not surprising to see the OKC NW Expressway store closing as it's old and there is a nice new store a few miles NE at the Quail Springs Mall.

But seeing that they are closing the brand spanking new store in the new Norman shopping development is curious. Spend all that money putting up a building and abandon it in a couple of months? I guess if the people in Norman have a burning desire to shop at CC then they can drive a few miles up to a new store on I-240.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

They're pulling out of the Atlanta market completely... Macon/Warner Robbins too. Folks in Atlanta will have to go to Rome, Columbus (GA), or Chattanooga to find a CC.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Good news for those who can hold on long enough to stay in business.

--- CHAS


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Cannot believe that they are closing my local store which has not even been open 6 months yet and that they built from the ground up for the site where it is located was an empty lot this time last year.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There must be some data they're using to decide these closures but it's obviously not customer impressions.


When K-Mart started to shutter some of its stores, one of the strongest factors to consider was the cost of the building/land. Poorly negotiated leases can make it very difficult to make money. Most likely, they own the land under the crappy store and have to pay a fortune to keep the nice one open.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Shutting down three CC stores within 10 miles of me, and one store within 1/2 a mile of me and my local Best Buy and Costco! 

I didn't often buy at CC, but it was great for comparisons and price matches, as I could just tell Best Buy to match me or I'll go down the block. Now I will have to go about 25 miles away ...

If nothing else, there should be some bargains for Christmas ...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Another list of stores closing. Only one going "Poof" in Nevada.

The Complete List of Dead Circuit City Stores
http://gizmodo.com/5074947/the-complete-list-of-dead-circuit-city-stores


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Shutting down three CC stores within 10 miles of me, and one store within 1/2 a mile of me and my local Best Buy and Costco!
> 
> I didn't often buy at CC, but it was great for comparisons and price matches, as I could just tell Best Buy to match me or I'll go down the block. Now I will have to go about 25 miles away ...
> 
> If nothing else, there should be some bargains for Christmas ...


CBS 46 11pm news last night said all but 1 store (Rome, GA) in the entire state of Georgia) was set to close their doors on or before December 31st.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

List of Circuit City Locations slated to close.

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jsDoqBGMxHHgWQWkw6urOURqHLkwD947HJR00

According to another article, they expect these stores to be closed on Tuesday and store closing sales to begin on Wednesday..


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You know, it makes me sad, first COMPUSA and now Circuit City. I can only hope that Fry's Electronics and Best Buy does not join them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Fry's needs to work on keeping their stock fresh and not misleading people about open-box buys before I become a cheerleader for them. I've been burned too many times.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

All of the ones in the Cleveland area are on that list, including one near me opened just around 6 months ago in a new shopping strip. Needless to say that strip is now DOA as it recently had a brand new Wal Mart close as well. (Shopping mall strip is on a former garbage dump and the Wally World was closed due to toxic gases rising from the dump at unsafe levels....)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm really shocked not to see at least one of the three area Circuit City's closedown. Especially the one south of Buffalo. I have more electronics in my bedroom it seems like then that location has. Last thing I bought at CC was my radar detector 2 1/2 years ago, and that was only because Best Buy didn't carry the model I wanted. Also surprised not to see Rochester on the list, that one is pretty small as well.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

the 3 nearest my house are all staying open, apparently.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I just wish someone would post a comprehensive list of the lists in this thread of the stores that are closing 

AZ loses everything in Phoenix and nothing in Tucson. I'll have to drive 100 miles to see the "bargains". Maybe they'll ship the left-overs here. I'll wait until January when the dust settles.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Have one in Coral Springs no more than 2 miles away that has made the cut. Suprising, as no one was ever in there before, and especially now as a brand new Best Buy opened across the street.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

bestbuy is 100 times better


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Look what happened to CompUSA.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Lots of stores in California going away.
> 
> I'm kind of glad to see my local Circuit City's are staying (San Antonio). I like having an alternative to Best Buy. Of course I would love to see a Fry's open here. I can always hope.


Looks like every store in/around Phoenix is going bye-bye.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

are they doing going out of "business" sales?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Lots of stores in California going away.
> 
> I'm kind of glad to see my local Circuit City's are staying (San Antonio). I like having an alternative to Best Buy. Of course I would love to see a Fry's open here. I can always hope.


Yeah, I think they overbuilt in Southern California. What's odd is that they're closing the newer ones and keeping the older ones. (except the one in Riverside CA which is older than dirt. Ironically it's down the street from a now-closed good guys and a soon-to-close Tweeter.)

They must be going purely by sales volume and not by things like store appearance, staff friendliness, etc. Even that does not explain their failure to close the truly heinous Orange, CA store.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The store locator says there are no stores withing 100 miles of Phoenix


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Even that does not explain their failure to close the truly heinous Orange, CA store.


WOW! you really don't like that store in Orange, do you? :lol: .


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The Vero Beach store is closing.  CC and BB are within a stones throw here, literally in outlots of the same mall. This is sad for competition. The store opened about 4 years ago or so.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> CBS 46 11pm news last night said all but 1 store (Rome, GA) in the entire state of Georgia) was set to close their doors on or before December 31st.


They were wrong...

The ones in Columbus, Augusta, Savannah, Brunswick, and Albany are not closing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Honestly...there is a part of me that hates to see these stores all close (layoffs, less competition, etc.), and there's another part that says "that's what you get for being a poorly-run company".

I went into the one only 2 miles from my home over lunchtime (one that will close after today), and the place was a ghost town....maybe 8 employees and 6 customers in the whole place. Sad in a way, but then as I was leaving, I glanced at some of the price tags around me, and saw many were higher than several other stores' merchandise....so I guess not all that surprising.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> are they doing going out of "business" sales?


Yup. On CC's investor page they outline the plan, to close all stores for the day tomorrow and then begin Closing Sales starting Wednesday with all stores expected to close doors for good by the end of December.

The investor site also has the PDF listing all stores shutting down.

http://newsroom.circuitcity.com/ and http://newsroom.circuitcity.com/announcement.cfm

I guess one thing to remember is that the online site is not going anywhere, and they usually have free shipping for orders over $24. What I'm really going to miss is the Price Match guarantee at Best Buy ... with no "local" CC store, the guarantee may go bye-bye!


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

There is a hot babe at my local CC. I hope she gets a job at Hooters.

On another note, what if you bought an extended warrenty from CC? Who will honor it?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Why are they closing so many in the metro & surrounding area of Atlanta!!!!!? There is no way Im driving to Rome or Columbus for a CC. This is a piss poor list!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> WOW! you really don't like that store in Orange, do you? :lol: .


What gives you that idea? 

To be clear, it is often dirty, generally filled with the sort of semi-music that I do not care for, the sales help are uninformed, they do not know how to redeem their own gift certificates, they have routinely given me problems with matching the prices shown online, their stock is generally stale and outdated, the selection is slim, the aisles are probably not wide enough for fire code, and they stock the shelves in such a way that it's easy to think you're getting something for one price and in fact it's another price.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...generally filled with the sort of semi-music that I do not care for...


For sale or just playing throughout the store?


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> Why are they closing so many in the metro & surrounding area of Atlanta!!!!!? There is no way Im driving to Rome or Columbus for a CC. This is a piss poor list!!!


Atlanta has alot of other competition - Best Buy, HHGregg, Brandsmart, Fry's to name a few.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Lots of stores in California going away.
> 
> I'm kind of glad to see my local Circuit City's are staying (San Antonio). I like having an alternative to Best Buy. Of course I would love to see a Fry's open here. I can always hope.


I suspect having Best Buy as the only other major electronics retail chain in the San Antonio market helped spare Circuit City here. In addition to creating a more competitive pricing market, the more players there are, the more variety of products/brands/models.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> What gives you that idea?
> 
> To be clear, it is often dirty, generally filled with the sort of semi-music that I do not care for, the sales help are uninformed, they do not know how to redeem their own gift certificates, they have routinely given me problems with matching the prices shown online, their stock is generally stale and outdated, the selection is slim, the aisles are probably not wide enough for fire code, and they stock the shelves in such a way that it's easy to think you're getting something for one price and in fact it's another price.


In at least the last 3 years I don't believe I've encountered even one salesperson at ANY circuit City (or Best Buy for that matter). All they seem to hire any more are people to ring up sales that the customers walk up to them with.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

They are closing all the stores in the metro Kansas City area. Best Buy really dominates this market however, along with Nebraska Furniture Mart.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

5 years ago the greater Dallas area had Tweeter, Ultimate Electronics, Best Buy, Circuit City and Fry's.

Ultimate Electronics closed all their stores 2 years after opening all of them on the same day. Tweeter closed all their stores here a few years ago and now about half of the CC's are closing. Best Buy and Fry's must be pretty happy.


----------



## SVOGT (Aug 10, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> What makes me curious is that they're in the middle of construction on a new Circuit City here in Parsippany, NJ .... but they've listed the Livingston, NJ store (maybe 5 miles away?) as closing.
> 
> Is Parsippany replacing Livingston, or are they not going to open the Parsippany store?
> 
> It would be a shame.... the new CC is going in where a CompUSA used to be. Wonder if that storefront is just cursed!


That CompUSA was open for years and was a high performing store.... the company itself was cursed, not the location.
10 new store openings are being halted, I have not found a list yet.:grin:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The two I buy from evidently are staying, and I'm glad.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

SVOGT said:


> That CompUSA was open for years and was a high performing store.... the company itself was cursed, not the location.
> 10 new store openings are being halted, I have not found a list yet.:grin:


What's sad is that the particular strip-mall-in-question had a CompUSA, Toys R Us, AC Moore & Pathmark.

All that remains is the Pathmark at the moment.

The former AC Moore & Toys R Us storefronts are being turned into a single unit, so I guess something's going in there, but I don't know what ....

I just hope the CompUSA/CC location doesn't stay empty long.

Empty storefronts aren't good for property values.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> CBS 46 11pm news last night said all but 1 store (Rome, GA) in the entire state of Georgia was set to close their doors on or before December 31st.


Also, the Brunswick, Ga store is not on any of the lists I've seen.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Yup. On CC's investor page they outline the plan, to close all stores for the day tomorrow and then begin Closing Sales starting Wednesday with all stores expected to close doors for good by the end of December.
> 
> The investor site also has the PDF listing all stores shutting down.
> 
> ...


There is still Fry's and Ultimate Electronics out here.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Circuit City has been horrible in these parts - way understaffed and not very competitively priced. While I don't need salespeople to pester me while shopping, I do need someone who can operate a cash register to complete my transaction. Horribly run company, I'm surprised they've made it this long.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> bestbuy is 100 times better


100 times 0 is still 0.

Worst Buy sucks as well.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/nov/04/the-store-will-close-today-and-reopen-wednesday/
Circuit City in Vero Beach closing


> VERO BEACH - There will be one fewer place to shop for electronics this holiday season.
> 
> The Circuit City store at 6560 20th St. in Vero Beach is closing.
> 
> ...


More....


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the beginning of CC's end was their DIVX fiasco at the dawn of the DVD era.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I think the beginning of CC's end was their DIVX fiasco at the dawn of the DVD era.


I agree that this was their first MAJOR blunder! I had been pretty regular at CC until this travesty was foisted upon us...I boycotted them until 2 years after it died. In fact, I only started doing business with them because they had HR10-250's when nobody else in Atlanta had any!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I stopped by the "Closing Store Sale" today and there were no real bargains to be had. Things were 5-10% off the normal store pricing, which is no big deal. I left empty handed as did about 90% of those entering.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I stopped by the "Closing Store Sale" today and there were no real bargains to be had. Things were 5-10% off the normal store pricing, which is no big deal. I left empty handed as did about 90% of those entering.


I stopped by my local store today and everything was 10-20% off and the sales guy said next week everything will be 20-30% off if you can believe him.

Which I usually dont believe the employees at Circuit City.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I stopped by the "Closing Store Sale" today and there were no real bargains to be had. Things were 5-10% off the normal store pricing, which is no big deal. I left empty handed as did about 90% of those entering.


Same here. I went in looking for an HD camcorder.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I had decent luck at CC and Best Buy.

I have been able to find clerks at both that were helpful. Last night I was at BB looking for the Western Digital Media Player, on sale at $99, the clerk went right to it and said is this what you're looking for? I got the last on in that store, lucky me.

I bought my Tivo standalone Gen1, 2 DVD changers and a Video capture device at CC. That is just working off of memory. 

The local BB & CC are 5 minutes apart. Only CC had the make and model of video capture device I wanted.

My take on CC is that they shot themselves in the foot when they decided some years ago to go salary only and not pay commisions. Thus they lost the best sales people and got to keep the worst ones. The better sales staff left for greener pastures.

Cheers


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Typically liquidators will lower prices as time goes on, so it may be worth a second look in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Typically liquidators will lower prices as time goes on, so it may be worth a second look in a couple of weeks.


I agree for I talked to one of the employees in the store and he said that the plan right now for my local store is to raise the % discount 10% each week until the store is empty with hopes of closing this location for good in 3 to 4 weeks if they can get rid of everything in that time frame.

Again though this came from an employee of the store so I dont know if I believe him or not about that liquidation time frame.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Well I had decent luck at CC and Best Buy.
> 
> I have been able to find clerks at both that were helpful. Last night I was at BB looking for the Western Digital Media Player, on sale at $99, the clerk went right to it and said is this what you're looking for? I got the last on in that store, lucky me.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately for them, the green pastures are drying up as well. I spent 10 years in sales and management at Sound Advice which was bought by Tweeter in '01. Down here in Florida we had a lot of those highly experienced salespeople land on our doorstep.

Now as CC closes 155 locations, Sound Advice AKA Tweeter will be closing all of their doors as well. I am glad I got out when I did not too long after SA was taken over. It all changed after '01 and not for the better. They became a chain without an identity.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Just got back from local CC closing in Morrow, GA. Store is only offer 10% off majority of the items and 20% off very small items. So far haven't seen any good deals. At this point its like they are selling without adding tax. However, they are still higher than most other competitors in the area! Guess Ill wait a few days and see what happens. The store was flooded with people and they where buying all the little stuff that was 20% off. Only saw 1 LCD HD bought when I was there!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Today's Charlotte Observer had a large ad announcing the store closing sale at the CC University City store. I'm going to drive up to see if there are any bargains. If their sale is anything like the CompUSA going out of business sale, I won't find any bargains.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

At that rate, CC will wind up with a lot of closed locations full of unsold mdse, which will then be sold in lots for pennies on the dollar. Get your bargains next year from the markdown e-tailers such as woot!, buy.com and ecost.com.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MikeW said:


> I just wish someone would post a comprehensive list of the lists in this thread of the stores that are closing
> 
> AZ loses everything in Phoenix and nothing in Tucson. I'll have to drive 100 miles to see the "bargains". Maybe they'll ship the left-overs here. I'll wait until January when the dust settles.





Sirshagg said:


> Looks like every store in/around Phoenix is going bye-bye.


I guess I'm a little confused. I don't understand why they're closing all of the stores here but keeping some others opened in other locations?


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> I guess I'm a little confused. I don't understand why they're closing all of the stores here but keeping some others opened in other locations?


You might check if its like the ones here in Atlanta, the reason they closed so many here is because we have some archaic inventory tax that most the rest of the country doesn't. Costs were too high so they bailed here first.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> At that rate, CC will wind up with a lot of closed locations full of unsold mdse, which will then be sold in lots for pennies on the dollar. Get your bargains next year from the markdown e-tailers such as woot!, buy.com and ecost.com.


Very true. These days the store closing liquidation sales aren't quite like the days of old - especially in a situation like CC where they aren't going out of business, just closing select stores. They're probably going to move all the higher value, marketable stuff to adjacent stores and then move to bigger markdowns for stuff that's left. And then off to wholesalers like you suggested with the balance of it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

rahlquist said:


> You might check if its like the ones here in Atlanta, the reason they closed so many here is because we have some archaic inventory tax that most the rest of the country doesn't. Costs were too high so they bailed here first.


I can see closing some stores in all locations, but to close all of the stores in one location, I'm just not understanding it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> I can see closing some stores in all locations, but to close all of the stores in one location, I'm just not understanding it.


If they were going completely out of business, then they would close all stores in all locations.

For the moment I presume they are trying to close the most underperforming stores first, regardless of location... and in some markets they have more local competition than in others.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> So they're doing it... certainly we were warned this was a possibility. I'll bet my local CC won't make it past the holidays.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Could be the cost of keeping the stores. A new store could be hit hard by the real estate down turn much more so than an old one, just a wild guess.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Very true. These days the store closing liquidation sales aren't quite like the days of old - especially in a situation like CC where they aren't going out of business, just closing select stores. They're probably going to move all the higher value, marketable stuff to adjacent stores and then move to bigger markdowns for stuff that's left. And then off to wholesalers like you suggested with the balance of it.


In the old days, the store owners would make the deals and negotiate on prices directly with customers to get rid of things. Now, they hire liquidators who know exactly what strategies to use to maximize profits during the closeout. The very first thing they do is re-wholesale all the merchandise that typically sells undiscounted at full-retail. Things like Wii's, PS3's, iPods, Bose and other high-end brands probably won't be there for the sale except for maybe some "open box" buys.

As they progress and lower prices, they will constantly be reviewing stock for wholesaling. For example, let's say that the wholesale price on a Samsung Blu-Ray player is $189, and retail is $249. Once they get to the 25% discount phase, any of those in stock will be pulled because they can make a larger profit at wholesale, even considering shipping. So, one day you might see a huge stack of something at 10% off, and be first through the door the next day when they go to 20% off, yet the stack will be gone.

Basically, these closeouts are more gimmick than deals, but if you were going to buy something anyhow and can get it for a bit less, then it's not bad. However, you may do just as well going to a competitor and negotiating the price. Some retailers like HH Gregg still do that.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Before you get 'sucked in' by closeout price slashes, be sure to check out current online prices.

--- CHAS


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

rudeney said:


> Things like Wii's, PS3's, iPods, Bose and other high-end brands probably won't be there for the sale except for maybe some "open box" buys.


My local Circuit City had piles of PS3's XBox 360's and IPods stacked together all with 10% off no open boxes to be found.

It looked like they had brought everything out of the stock and just stacked it in different places in the store and they had put a 10% off sticker on each box and the DVD's & CD all had 20% off sticker on them.

They probably had 15 Bluray players at 10% off. Even all the Directv receivers were marked at 10% off I really had to fight the urge not to buy those 2 HR20-700 recievers they had.

I kinda laughed at the stack of about 15 52 inch Sony LCD tvs they had marked down if they have any left when and if the get to 30% off I might just have to get one.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Hmm, maybe they are doing this themselves...I work with a guy that used to work for a liquidator (they did CompUSA) and they definitely did not sell "the good stuff" at a discount.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> My local Circuit City had piles of PS3's XBox 360's and IPods stacked together all with 10% off no open boxes to be found.
> 
> It looked like they had brought everything out of the stock and just stacked it in different places in the store and they had put a 10% off sticker on each box and the DVD's & CD all had 20% off sticker on them.
> 
> ...


Different stores will likely have different stuff, but just out of curiosity, what was the model number of those 52-inchers?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Different stores will likely have different stuff, but just out of curiosity, what was the model number of those 52-inchers?


Did not check that out for it was still more than I wanted to pay on that visit I will be probably going back by there on Sat. to see what they have left and if they have marked stuff down anymore if they still have them left I will get the model number for you.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

HIPAR said:


> Before you get 'sucked in' by closeout price slashes, be sure to check out current online prices.
> 
> --- CHAS


Bingo. So far, on line prices win with most items.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I just stopped by mine an hour ago and was underwhelmed by the "10 to 30% discounts" at the soon-to-be-closing store nearby my home. I saw little discounting over anyone else.

It was a bit sad to see the store closing and people losing their jobs.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, sorry to see CC cutting back, but the economy is in the tank. Problem is that online sellers are doing to electronics what Wally World did to general merchandise retailers over the years. Electronics are great for online sales because the product's price is generally high enough to justify the shipping costs and you have tech savvy geeks shopping for these types of products. Whereas a place like China Mart is insulated from online competition for cleaning products, motor oil, etc. Plus Wally World shoppers tend to be less high tech, so they don't see that they could have gotten that HDTV online for way cheaper than their "friendly local WalMart".

I got a 32 inch lcd HDTV from CC online for $399 with free shipping on the morning after Thanksgiving last year. The best day to buy electronics is the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

A neighbor forwarded me a list this afternoon suggesting if we had gift cards from a number of retailers that we might want to think about using them now. I looked at the list and at first was shocked by the size of the list but the names on it is what really amazed me.

I've attached the 5 page list for those of you who might be interested!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

My kiddo went to the closing Norman store today (he works at OU) and said that there were no sales going on at all.  

I guess I'll not worry about making any kind of special trip to one of our closing CCs. Interested in a new TV to replace the 42" plasma but certainly can wait to see what is available after Thanksgiving or can order online.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The story continues to unwind... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144868


----------

